# Whoa! A champagne Friesian?



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He's a Friesian _Sport Horse_, so not 100% Friesian. Friesians are only black and rarely chestnut. It does not say what he's crossed with though.

I don't understand their genetic logic though.
_"When bred to bay or black mares you will be a 55% chance of a champagne!"_
No, he has a 50% chance of passing on champagne, regardless of the mare's color.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Piaffe said:


> I had no idea Friesians could be champagne! I think he is kind of pretty even though I dont really like Friesians
> 
> Champagne Friesian Sporthorse stallion


Holy wow! That is amazing!! I want him. Friesians aren't my all time favorite but I sure do love their manes.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Haha...missed the sporthorse part. He looks all Friesian! Doesnt "sporthorse" generally mean TB cross?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I still think he would look better in black.


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

On that first pic, I get the impression he has a very narrow neck and a tiny throat latch... Unusual for friesian, no? Even an Xbreed... Correct me if I am wrong or if it's just the angle ...
I am far from an expert and have little to no experience when it comes to conformation and breeding, but I am not convinced by the colour alone.
Hrmm... I guess I am just a purist when it comes to the black pearls  I want them full or not at all  ...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

He is 1/4 American Saddlebred. His dam is saddlebred/friesian, who is a pinto champagne. ASBs come in champagne, so that is where that came from 

Hy-Color Sporthorses


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Honestly I dont like him. but to each there own.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

... Ick... Lol, he is ugly! But that is jmo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

*hangs head in shame* I love him. But then again I love horses. All kinds, shapes, breeds and yes, even the fuglies.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Not my cup of tea. I think the champagnes are creepy looking. They have a half finished "primer" coat look to me. I guess he is not a bad looking guy over all, but he just looks like he has the worst case of sun bleaching EVER.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Put me in the 'doesn't float my boat' camp, paint him black and he would be a poor looking Friesian, so that just leaves his color, and that doesn't overcome his faults.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I agre doesnt suit my fancy per say. I love the black Freisans the best. I am just really crazy about black horses in general.


----------



## kywalkers2012 (Oct 25, 2011)

I like him. He's different, so anything different I like. Lol. I can't stand being in the norm.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm also on the doesn't strike my fancy side. I know you shouldn't judge a book by its cover, or in this case a horse by its color, but I don't like that color. I just don't like the looks of him really.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

To be honest, I don't find him attractive either. I don't really like champagnes other than maybe sable. I would kill for a fox friesian. I think they are just stunning, particularly a mare named Molly. She comes up most often if you search chestnut or fox friesian.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow...the chestnuts ones are pretty too  I gess the main reason I dont like Friesians is that I do not like black horses.....these pretty colors are changing my mind...horrible I know ;p


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i would love one in black and champain and white!!! love these horses. so much fun to ride!!!


----------

